# Shelves at the CT stores



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

This is what was just on the news here in CT






Sucks to be these people.... oh it is so nice to be prepared.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, every time the news starts hyping people up they run to the stores and clean out the shelves! And then the ones that didn't get there fast enough are standing around complaining about how there isn't any food at the store....why oh why do more people not prepare when there isn't an "emergency"?? Makes it really hard to feel bad for them!! 

I'm sure you're sitting back chillin, good job!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

This is why I am a prepper.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder how many showed up with cash and found nothing to buy?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Wonder how many showed up with cash and found nothing to buy?


not cash.... that would mean they prepped incase the ATM/EBT cards weren't working.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Same thing happens down here with hurricanes. 
Hurricanes that the weather people talk about for a week, with 5 day forecast tracks and everything. A person would have to be brain dead not to know what was coming.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sadly most people can't see past today. Even though everyone predicts the storm to miss us here, I am now inspired to go to the store and stock up even more.
*Update*
Went to the local store and spent about fifty bucks. Not really expecting anything major around here, but like I said, this thread inspired me.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Here is another picture... the first one was from Walmart. This one a friend of mine posted on facebook of Stop and Shop.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

gives you a perspective on how rough things will be for those who haven't prepared if shit really ever hit the fan. This is just a blizzard, people can be relatively sure that normalcy will return in at most 3 days. Imagine if there was no end in sight to the chaos? If you don't prep you deserve your fate.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The very same people who call preppers crazy are also the people who will run to the store and strip the shelve bare at the first sign of trouble. If preppers are crazy what do you call that?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Seneca said:


> The very same people who call preppers crazy are also the people who will run to the store and strip the shelve bare at the first sign of trouble. If preppers are crazy what do you call that?


Shit outta luck.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

See the same thing here before a hurricane arrives.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you'd think a whole lot of people came thru and bought up that bread .... unless the store institutes rationing there's a good chance single individuals carted off entire carts full .... it happens .... it gets distributed around, without doubt, but hoarding is always a problem during these disaster run ups .... and this is an example of hoarding vs what a prepper does ....


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, at least in CT, there is plenty of water... frozen... but there is plenty of water.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Next hurricane that makes landfall in Hawaii I am going to Walmart the day before it hits with my video camera and film the panic.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It's a conspiracy. The weatherman obviously works for Walmart.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I always head to the stores just before a major storm for Bread,Milk,Eggs and Beer

If town is closed down the milk and eggs come in handy while drinking beer and baking.
Even though I'd have to get the genny going to light the oven, I think.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

It's pictures like that, that have me very glad I've gotten to my first goal of being able to bug in at my apartment for at least 72hrs. I've never gotten completely snowed in anywhere, but I've come close a few times. It's very comforting knowing I can ride out the storm and there are other like minded people too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This was NY earlier today and probably continues after dark:

NYC Grocery Stores Currently 'Lord Of The Flies'-Style Hellscapes - And Now, Weather - Racked NY


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are now predicting power outages and max 75 mph winds. Was over at the grocery store and it didn't look like that. There weren't many people but there was still food. I was getting batteries.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I really feel sorry for those stranded at airports. Not like they can go to the store.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks TG,
I scrolled down and read a few of the comments, Frank seems to think long lines curling around the block at grocers is what prepping looks like. I got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just watching the national news and they're talking about how people are running around, all panicky, trying to find food. Laughed my you know what off. I guess the affluent members of society who shop everyday so they have the absolute freshest of everything to eat (my sister-in-law included) are those who are panicking. My S-I-L has more food in her pantry for her cat than herself. A few years ago, my wife played Nancy Nurse to her. When I dropped my wife off with a few things for the pantry, I thought she had been robbed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The media is calling this thing historic... sigh


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need some last minute supplies myself, anyone know if the liquor store is still open!?!?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TG said:


> The media is calling this thing historic... sigh


Media bought stock in bread and milk before this storm...hehe


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess T-P will command a high price.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Damn it feels good to be a preppa!"


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Seneca said:


> The very same people who call preppers crazy are also the people who will run to the store and strip the shelve bare at the first sign of trouble. If preppers are crazy what do you call that?


Those who call me crazy will be the first at my door demanding that I share my supplies and so forth. At some point I think every prepper will have to defend themselves from people who come a knocking. Your best prep is to keep your yap shut to everyone and just go about your business as usual. Few know me as one I share basic stuff like asking people if they have a emergency car kit and that kinda thing. No, for me prepping is not a social activity. At least until I found this place. Now I can babble on and fit right in. And remain anonymous.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't get it, didn't the NE just recently go thru another epic winter storm in November? Why don't people learn. How about those in hurricane reasons, no matter how many hurricanes they go thru, they still don't prep. I just don't get it, it is like God is smacking them in the face and they are ignoring it completely.

I bet people in FEMA shake their heads and complain about how stupid people are.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

mcangus said:


> I don't get it, didn't the NE just recently go thru another epic winter storm in November? Why don't people learn. How about those in hurricane reasons, no matter how many hurricanes they go thru, they still don't prep. I just don't get it, it is like God is smacking them in the face and they are ignoring it completely.
> 
> I bet people in FEMA shake their heads and complain about how stupid people are.


They probably do it with a big grin on their faces knowing that they control their fate.


----------

